# can immediate projectile vomiting be caused by a food allergy



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

ds is 10mo and I have given him butternut squash on 3 occasions weeks apart. each time he's eaten it he's immedietly vomited all over. (like within a min) no rash or hives, no red butt or anything else. is this a food sensitivity/allergy or does he just not like squash? anyone ever heard of squash making a baby sick? (he's eaten other types, just the butternut makes him sick







)


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

It may just be a sensory or taste issue?

DD used to massively projectile vomit after butternut squash, but not after acorn or spaghetti squash. Unless we added a little cinnamon to it, then she was fine with it. It was like the lil stinker was saying "Oh gross - it has no taste, get it outta me!"


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

Does he seem to enjoy eating it?

My ds has a way of throwing up something as he's virtually swallowing it if it's something that he says he does like, but I've asked him to at least try it. He's much older though- 4 years old.


----------



## brooklyngirl (May 15, 2003)

My daughter is allergic to banana. We found that out the first time we fed it to her and she threw up immediately. We weren't sure if it was a stomach bug that caused it so we tried again. She would throw up until any bit she ingested was out and then she was fine.


----------



## achintyasamma (Aug 4, 2004)

it might be a taste thing. i put plain yogurt in ds's mouth. it was seven stars, which is pretty sour and he vomitted imediately. i'm sure he didn't have a chance to swallow any of it, so i think it must be a taste thing.


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

That happened with my son and bananas.


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

My son vomits immediately if we give him milk. I mentioned it to the pediatrician and she said it was a definite sign of an allergy. She also said that most kids outgrow them and to try it again when he's older.

I'd avoid the butternut squash for a while.


----------

